# Welches GPS



## Anderson (29. November 2002)

Hallo Leute! #h 
Bin für nächstes Jahr Hitra auf der Suche nach einem guten,günstigen GPS Gerät.

Was könnt ihr empfehlen und wie teuer ist es.

Danke im vorraus 

Anderson#6


----------



## ralle (29. November 2002)

Ja ich glaube da gibt es so viele Angebote und verschiedene Geräte . Aber schau doch mal hier  nach.

Ich habe mir dort das Magellan GPS 320  vor ca. 2 Jahren gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Truttafriend (29. November 2002)

Moin,

ich hab mir bei EBAY für bummelig 200Euro ein Garmin Venture mit div. Zubehör ersteigert. Es ist so groß wie ein Handy und sehr sehr einfach zu bedienen. Ich speichere alle Topstellen (500 Speicherpunkte, Waypoints) mit einprägsamen Namen, finde immer wieder in den &quot;Heimathafen&quot; zurück und kann 20 Routen (z.B. Schleppkurse) aufzeichnen. Mir dem Datenkabel lese ich die Daten zu Hause aus und übertrage sie in Bluecharts (EMap-Seekarten).

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil und es ist die absolute Sicherheit in Norge. Egal ob Nebelfelder, Strichregen oder einfach nur weil alle Schäreneinfahrten gleich aussehen.

Gruß
Truttafriend


----------



## Guen (29. November 2002)

Hallo ,das GPS 12 von Garmin ist ein gutes Gerät ,ohne Schnick-Schnack aber funktionell ,wir haben 199 € dafür bezahlt  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Fischbox (29. November 2002)

#h Moin! #h 
Ich kann dem was Guen geschrieben hat eigentlich nix mehr hinzufügen! :m Bin mit dem GPS 12 zumindest sehr zufrieden.
Und hier  bekommst du es auch für eben diese 199 Euro!

 #h Gruss von Fischbox aus Wahrenholz #h 

...und viel Erfolg auf Hitra!! #6


----------



## Slanger (29. November 2002)

Hallo Anderson
ich habe ebenfalls das Garmin 12 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Kann das Gerät nur empfehlen.
Gruß slanger #h


----------



## felix181 (29. November 2002)

Da ich annehme, dass es sich um ein Handgerät handeln soll, kann ich Dir das Garmin 76 sehr empfehlen. Ich habe das Gerät als Standby bei mir an Bord und war sehr von der Bedienung angetan. Den derzeitigen Preis weiss ich nicht, da ich es im Frühjahr erstanden habe, aber ich denke, dass die Version ohne MAP nicht allzu teuer sein wird.


----------



## Kunze (29. November 2002)

Hallo!
Ich nutze auch das Garmin GPS 12. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Hatte den Auftrag so ein Gerät für meinen Angelkollegen Kai zu versorgen. Dienstag angerufen und heute ist es gekommen. Gekauft bei Busse Yachtshop für 199,-€. #h
PS: Habe eine Handyhalterung an ein klembares U-Profil gebastelt und fertig ist die dreh - und schwenkbare  GPS Halterung  .


----------

